# Best racing clutch



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

I love the feel of the SVT Cobra's racing clutch. The GTO's stock clutch is too wishy washy, and i was wondering if there is a clutch out there that would feel more like an SVT's (having a very short push and being fairly stiff)?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Also interested in this, especially twin and triple clutches. I know they make single plates that can handle 800+.

The best clutch feel ever was that of my dad's Neon. That clutch felt like a footswitch, very short travel.


----------

